# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Poem Of Love Accounting

## raiazlan

Poem Of Love Accounting
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~

In the journal paper of my heart,
I have written a journal entry.
Debiting your love and your affection.

Darling you write the narration,
Your first love, I had already adjusted
On the ledger-folio column,
Any way our relations are true assets

On double-entry system In addition,
our love is true real and tangible
You debit-what comes in,
I credit-what goes out.

Your beauty is the capital of business.
My eyes are stock in trade.
Let us enter into transaction,
You secretly give me a trade discount,
I openly give you a cash discount
And thus my partner, Our trading and
profit-loss account will show super profit

My dear let us reconcile,
all our errors and total the
trial balance of our affairs
arithmetically without maintaining
any suspense account.

In the balance sheet of our
life Our children will be our
true assets and liabilities!

If they are boys, they will be our sundry debtors
If they are girls, they will be our sundry creditors

But if we have a boy and a girl,
Our balance sheet will tally automatically!

I am The Greatest Ever

----------


## heman

that was very good and witty.thanks

----------

